# "Egg sniper"



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Having fun! Thanks for watching.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hahaha love the slow mo!! I thought the yolk was gonna get to the edge and fall off for sure! Cool vid man, thanks for sharing it. Looks like you are having a bunch of fun lately. Good!

Be well,
SF


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Can't see anything from my ipad,I'll check back come the morn


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think you need to reduce your meds ... you are moving a bit slowly there ..... :rofl:

Nice shot! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my friend Now that was way cool..love it...keep them balls flying for me great to watch your fun...OM


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shot!! Perfect camera angle...seeing the marble bounce off to the side was cool.

Keep up the great videos.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is another shot from today. The one is slo mo. thanks for watching


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweeeet!! That's tougher than a jumping match...all day long. You have the same wind that we have been having. It's time for some nicer days.

Awesome shot.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments  I thought the slo mo looked cool.

Grey wolf I have to start shooting at matches. there in the near future


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Fine Shots!


----------



## Twigs (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the slow mo, and the sound when the light bulb is hit, keep the videos coming.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... cool one shot one kill!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

good shooting! the slow motion is cool


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow thats slick ! cool

cheers


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I see it now lol

sick shooting buddy keep em coming


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments guys  I really like making the short videos. I'll make a new one today. The light bulb took me about 15 shots and it was about a 3 minute video. So I thought I would give you the highlights 

What should I shoot next???

Thanks again everyone, The comments are very motivational and they make me smile.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

What should I shoot next???

Swinging spinning egg, match light and card cut in one shot perhaps :rofl:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> What should I shoot next???
> 
> Swinging spinning egg, match light and card cut in one shot perhaps :rofl:


I thought about this and I do not think Ill get the speed needed to light a match or cut a card.

I'm going to work on butterfly for increased speed. I'll try then


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dude!... nice.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > What should I shoot next???
> ...


Did treefork get a light with slow Spanish bands? I myself have not lit a match(can't get those here) but I've cut cards @200+ fps


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll work on it tube 

Not much action here. Gonna set up another shot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Some old glass the wife gave me. Around 160 foot.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!

Awesome fun!!! That's the spirit of slingshot!! Cool!!

In the first shot (the egg sniper), did you use a marble?? If so, what were the bands you were shooting with??

Great shots!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!
> Awesome fun!!! That's the spirit of slingshot!! Cool!!
> In the first shot (the egg sniper), did you use a marble?? If so, what were the bands you were shooting with??
> Great shots!!!!
> Cheers ...Q





Quercusuber said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!
> Awesome fun!!! That's the spirit of slingshot!! Cool!!
> In the first shot (the egg sniper), did you use a marble?? If so, what were the bands you were shooting with??
> Great shots!!!!
> Cheers ...Q


Thanks Q! And that shot was done with 8 mil steel and looped 1842 at a 6 inch active.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Edited.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like tons of fun!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Good fun!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shots ss, like a sniper :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Great shooting!


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow those are some great shots. I hope one day I'm half that good.


----------

